# twiddle muffs



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

At a recent knitting event, we were introduced to twiddle muffs and are knitting some for facilities that care for autistic and alzheimer's patients. It's a great way to use up left-over bits of yarn and other doo-dads. A few types can be purchased online (see Amazon), but the variety that can be homemade are far more interesting as well as inexpensive. I have been told they are very well-received, so it's a great community service project. (They don't need to be beautiful.) I've attached an image of one I made recently. They are basically a tube 12" to 14" long that is wide enough for hands to fit inside. Generally a small stuffed animal or ball is secured inside. I attached a small beanie baby on an elastic cord inside this one.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

This is fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely.. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

How do you attach the little things to the fabric?
I want to make one for my mother who has Alzheimer's .


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for showing yours! I'm making one as a prototype for my knitting group to do these as a community service project.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutey beautiful,very beautiful work and colours.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutey beautiful,very beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your finished project. There's a Beany Baby inside? What a great idea!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

That's beautiful - I think everyone that donates their efforts to others are amazing - God bless you all


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

Be sure anything you attach is sewn on very firmly. For things like bells I use dental floss. My sewing machine has a free arm that allows me to get to the center area where I sewed the end of the elastic. Then it is easy to pull on the elastic to sew it to the beany or other toy. Try to incorporate things that are tactile and/or flashy as well as some that are soft or fuzzy. You are hoping to reach whatever the patient most identifies with as comforting or especially interesting. And sometimes it is just nice to keep hands inside for warmth. I am so happy I was introduced to this concept. Folks in our knitting circle also knit bonnets for premies which are quick and fairly easy to make on our sock machines.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

I want to add that when I made these for my mom and others, I also used dental floss to attach some of the items. It's strong and will keep the beads esp. attached to the muff.


----------



## CatBat (Aug 3, 2015)

I love these- hospitals in Yorkshire are asking for them right now. There's a PDF pattern from Bradford teaching Hospital here http://www.bradfordcityccg.nhs.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Hand-knit-bradfords-version-twiddlemuffs.pdf


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's fabulous!!! I will put this on the top of my charity knitting list, as soon as I finish some warm hats for the upcoming winter season!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Love your twiddle muff - next on my list, DH has just moved into a Long Term Care facility and I see lots of residents who might benefit from these.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

The twiddle muffs inspired me to tackle making a muff in a sock monkey theme. Feel free to "steal" the idea and adapt it as you like. This muff will be one of my fair entries in a couple weeks. It makes me wish I had a little granddaughter to use it. Does anybody have one you would donate? LOL


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is adorable!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh, that looks like fun! Well done!


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

A lovely job for a wonderful cause.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

You are so creative, sorry no GDs to loan - they're mine, all mine!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I plan on making some for our local nursing home. I wondered though about why you would see things inside. It would seem that it would be irritating.


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

They are not just for warmth. My understanding is that the folks who will get them have issues with attention and compulsive behaviors that are lessened when they have things to fiddle with. If they want, they can pull out the toy to examine. And, when it is attached near the edge or on elastic, it can remain on the outside when their hands are inside. They are really a very clever idea and I am so glad that Barb introduced us to their usefulness. And, the twiddle muff idea morphed into the idea of vintage style muffs as gifts. Thus, the sock monkey was born which seems like it would be something a little girl might enjoy. I have a special idea in mind for a boy's style, but it's a secret until I try out the pattern.


----------



## BJP (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm on # 15 now. If you knit in a circle, you eliminate seams. I cast on 40. K for 5.5", P a row (turn row), increase 2 sts for the outside rows (11 - 12 "). P a row for 2nd turn row. dec 2 sts as you are now inside again. K for 5.5". Cast off. You now have only the seam which will be in the middle of the inside. A great way to learn to use dp needles.


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

We don't have seams when we make them on the sock knitting machine as the kitchener stitch is actually a row of knitting done with a darning needle. Now I am working on one that is a minion. I couldn't get it finished because we had company, so I hope to get to it later today. I'll post a pic when it's done.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

What do you suggest to make these more unisex as a donation for nursing homes? 

I would think the doodads and textures would be good for all. Maybe just adjust the colors of the muff?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That's so beautiful and a worthwhile cause.


----------

